# Ibanez S series: now with fixed bridges



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 6, 2012)

Been a while since an Ibby S with a fixed bridge was in production. 

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | S421












SPECS
Neck Material: 3pc Maple
Neck Type: Wizard III
Body: Mahogany body
Frets: Jumbo frets
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Inlay: Off-set dot on 12th fret inlay
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard bridge
NeckPU: INF1
BridgePU: INF2
HW Color: CK
Finishes: BK, BBS

Non Prestige/Premium models, but it's a start for those who don't know how to use a trem.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 6, 2012)

I REALLY fucking approve.


----------



## Dropsonic (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh man. A prestige S with a fixed bridge would be just my thing!


----------



## dschonn (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome! Imagine those with a natural flame finish or something like that and DiMarzios or BKPs!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm a trem guy but it's good that Ibanez are catering to the panzies


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 6, 2012)

Any s-series is a good step in the right direction.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

ILuvPillows said:


> Any s-series is a good step in the right direction.



I'd say a 'step in the right direction' is putting the RG550 back into production.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 6, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd say a 'step in the right direction' is putting the RG550 back into production.



You mean like the 1550M?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Oct 6, 2012)

I actually saw this a couple weeks ago, but didn't think of posting it. Cool stuff, I really want one.


----------



## Superwoodle (Oct 6, 2012)

About time


----------



## Thep (Oct 6, 2012)

Seems like the bridge pickup is a little bit far from the bridge...but I likes its!


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 6, 2012)

Give me the S970w with a fixed bridge and I'll be happy! But this is a promising start!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 6, 2012)

finally,but I`m still tired of ibanez black.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> You mean like the 1550M?


----------



## Curt (Oct 6, 2012)

Good, now give me a non-prestige SV. 
Or more ibbys with non locking trems.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 6, 2012)

Curt said:


> Good, now give me a non-prestige SV.
> Or more ibbys with non locking trems.



Possibly unlikely given that the SVs are now discontinued.

I really want more fixed-bridge and non-locking stuff from them though.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 6, 2012)

"Give me this Ibanez!....NO!..Give me that one Ibanez!"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm sure they'd please if they made a guitar similar to PG's fixed bridge RG770-esque guitar, simply in terms of its layout.


----------



## devolutionary (Oct 6, 2012)

If only they didn't have that bubble around the pick-up selector.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 6, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm sure they'd please if they made a guitar similar to PG's fixed bridge RG770-esque guitar, simply in terms of its layout.



They did. It didn't sell well and was discontinued. (RT models)


----------



## Curt (Oct 6, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Possibly unlikely given that the SVs are now discontinued.
> 
> I really want more fixed-bridge and non-locking stuff from them though.


 I know. I miss my SV. 
Ibanez, Y U NO LOVE ME!?

The SV was my favorite ibby EVER.


----------



## MFB (Oct 6, 2012)

Sure, release an S-series hardtail AFTER I've owned my 5470 and have moved on to my Jackson SLS3! 

If they did a Prestige of these, I might be swayed but at the moment it's just nice to know they exist


----------



## kamello (Oct 6, 2012)

nice platform for modding 



any S owner knows how they handle C or B tunings?


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 6, 2012)

kamello said:


> nice platform for modding
> 
> 
> 
> any S owner knows how they handle C or B tunings?



I know the lead guitarist for Wretched uses an S and they play in drop B and it sounds amazing live.


----------



## Miek (Oct 6, 2012)

I used to tune mine down to C# standard and even with lighter strings (10-48 or something idr) it handles it just fine. The thin body doesn't have as much of an impact on the sound as you'd think.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

i like that red one. it looks quite good.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 8, 2012)

devolutionary said:


> If only they didn't have that bubble around the pick-up selector.



That "bubble" has to be there or the blade switch would poke out the back.


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 8, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> That "bubble" has to be there or the blade switch would poke out the back.


 
nu nuh, they could have used a toggle like on the S premium.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 8, 2012)

I really dig this idea. Anyone who uses thick strings needs to keep in mind that you'll need to dremel the bridge to bit. This is obviously assuming the dimensions are the same as they were in the bridges used on the RGA prestiges.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## -42- (Oct 8, 2012)

kamello said:


> any S owner knows how they handle C or B tunings?


I'm going to level with you dude, I'm pretty sure just about any guitar can handle C or B with the right strings and pickups. I see this question a ton and it irks me a little.

That being said, I have been wanting one of these forever.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn it. I HATE that new Gibraltar bridge. But I've always wanted a fixed S. Hmmmmm...maybe my blocked S7320 will be enough.


----------



## Polythoral (Oct 8, 2012)

-42- said:


> I'm going to level with you dude, I'm pretty sure just about any guitar can handle C or B with the right strings and pickups. I see this question a ton and it irks me a little.



This, haha. My S1XXV is in Drop F right now. xD


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 8, 2012)

-42- said:


> I'm going to level with you dude, I'm pretty sure just about any guitar can handle C or B with the right strings and pickups. I see this question a ton and it irks me a little.




It's actually a legitimate question IMO. You're not fitting anything bigger than a .56 in the low saddle without modding it, so depending on your definition of low tunings and preferred string gauge, it doesn't really handle them well right out of the box. 

Also, I totally get what you're saying too.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 8, 2012)

Where's the S7421?


----------



## Loomer (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll just say this:

ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!


----------



## noobstix (Oct 8, 2012)

nearly Ibanez.. nearly, still not quite an rga121 but baby steps right


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 8, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> nu nuh, they could have used a toggle like on the S premium.



But that way you can only get 3 positions, not 5.

I like my in-betweens.


----------



## berserker213 (Oct 8, 2012)

Since the tremolo was my least favorite thing about the S7320 I used to have, this makes me very happy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2012)

bob123 said:


> They did. It didn't sell well and was discontinued. (RT models)



 The RT might look like an RG but it has a pretty strat-esque neck.

I'm talking about something like this as a prestige model at an affordable price:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 8, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd say a 'step in the right direction' is putting the RG550 back into production.


 
There were the reissues back in 07. 




CrushingAnvil said:


> The RT might look like an RG but it has a pretty strat-esque neck.
> 
> I'm talking about something like this as a prestige model at an affordable price:


 
There were the RG1451s












And those were pretty affordable too. Of course they're now discontinued, which means you missed the boat again. 

But fret not, there's always the RG3521.


----------



## kamello (Oct 8, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> It's actually a legitimate question IMO. You're not fitting anything bigger than a .56 in the low saddle without modding it, so depending on your definition of low tunings and preferred string gauge, it doesn't really handle them well right out of the box.
> 
> Also, I totally get what you're saying too.




well.....still it was a dumb question coming from me, my Lead Guitarrist Played from Drop C to Lower E in a fucking Telecaster  

(his tone was awful though, he played with a Pocket POD)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> There were the reissues back in 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, believe me I know all too well about the RG550 reissue  Hint hint 

Yeah, but those aren't badass.

No shark-tooth inlays or binding


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 8, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh, believe me I know all too well about the RG550 reissue  Hint hint


 
You'd better be getting one for your next NGD then.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You'd better be getting one for your next NGD then.



Way to give it away 

It's in customs as we post, $224 NZD GST customs tax


----------



## Polythoral (Oct 8, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The RT might look like an RG but it has a pretty strat-esque neck.[/IMG]



That's my favorite part of my RT. :x That and that I got the action to about .035 inches with no buzz. awwyeah.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 8, 2012)

all i have to say is, YES.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 9, 2012)

I guess they are really interested in making these gigantic gibraltar bridges a thing. Too bad...


----------



## gunch (Oct 9, 2012)

This pleases me.


----------



## xxvicarious (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, Ibanez, for using that shitty Gibraltor bridge!

-____________________________-


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 9, 2012)

xxvicarious said:


> Thanks, Ibanez, for using that shitty* Gibraltor bridge!*


What's so bad about these? I haven't used one personally.


----------



## Nimgoble (Oct 9, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> What's so bad about these? I haven't used one personally.



I don't get it, either. Personally, I think they're kind of comfy...

Also: About fucking time the release a fixed bridge S.


----------



## CTID (Oct 9, 2012)

They have a red one in Portman's Music in Savannah. Plays really well and sounds pretty damn nice.


----------



## xxvicarious (Oct 9, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> What's so bad about these? I haven't used one personally.


 
Personally, they're just extremely uncomfortable. 
I definitely prefer the older 'strat-style' hardtails that
Ibanez used to use. 

The Gibraltors just feel like a giant piece of kelp shit
under your hand


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 10, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> What's so bad about these? I haven't used one personally.



The edge of the bridge dug into my hand whenever I would palm mute, and it was generally just uncomfortable.


----------



## oracles (Oct 10, 2012)

kamello said:


> nice platform for modding
> 
> 
> 
> any S owner knows how they handle C or B tunings?



I keep my S420 in C Standard and it handles it no problem at all


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Love my S5470 (_and _my RG). I would have bought the fixed-bridge version instead had it been available at the time.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 10, 2012)

Exactly what the others said. This gibraltar bridge is just too awkwardly built, and it really is way to big for the guitar... and any guitar for that matter. I did not like playing on it at all.


----------



## Hankey (Oct 10, 2012)

Wholeheartedly agree. These would be perfect if they were fitted with the new Tight End R bridge. I'd buy one!


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 10, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> What's so bad about these? I haven't used one personally.



The one on my RG331M is incredibly comfortable, as well as being easy to intonate and set up.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 10, 2012)

Doesn't look like these are for the EU, upon closer inspection.

Fuck this shit in half.


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 10, 2012)

i too am not a fan of the gibraltar bridge. bulky, uncomfortable, gigantic, and makes it harder to replace with a bridge like a hipshot. when i modded mine, i had to fill holes and refinish. THUMBS DOWN IBANEZ!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2012)

So, has no one else realized that these will accept MIJ RG necks?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 10, 2012)

^

I am excite.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So, has no one else realized that these will accept MIJ RG necks?


 
Most were too occupied with complaining about the gibraltar bridge.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 10, 2012)

My favourite Ibby bridges


----------



## darren (Oct 11, 2012)

And no middle pickup! :yippee:


----------



## Curt (Oct 11, 2012)

Still say there needs to be a white one. And a natural one.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad to see this finally happen.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 12, 2012)

Why in the fucking FUCK did this take so long??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh no they didn't... So glad I held off on buying a BUNCH of different guitars this year. Ibanez must have gotten my Xmas list...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 13, 2012)

Mr Violence said:


> Why in the fucking FUCK did this take so long??



There were these back in 93:







And you had these too:


----------



## avenger (Dec 20, 2012)

Why can I not find these in canada?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

Are the newer Gibraltars any different from the earlier ones they made on the very first RGAs?


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd bet that body is too thin for those new autotune bridges, since you all bitch about the gibraltars.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm bitching about the Gibraltar's. 

It must have something to do with they way we all anchor our picking hand differently. That point near the front screw pokes me right in the side of my palm the way I play. 

I don't think it's mass adds anything worth while other than making the guitar heavier. The old fender style bridge sounded and felt much better, and was probably cheaper for Ibanez to buy. It's a tried and true design. So much snap and jangle... I don't understand why they ditched it.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet! I love the S series and I'm too lazy to deal with trems so this is great news.

The Gibraltar is a little bit of a different feel under the muting hand but it probably wouldn't take that long to get used to.


----------

